# Best Company to buy a Finished Coop From?



## mogirl (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I could build my own coop, but just can't. What company would you suggest I buy from? I live in WY, want up to 8 birds (well, you know how that goes, at least the number now is 8), would like an attached run. I don't need a Taj Mahal, but know I might need to spend some $ to get something nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I built my own but I have seen some prebuilt ones on Craigslist. I would check there, you may be able to get a better price if you dont need shipping. Or maybe buy a shed and add some nest boxes  that way you can add more


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sears has very nice sheds that are reasonable and could easily turn into a great coop.


----------

